# EOS Transmission Problems



## nicesocalguy2002 (Mar 28, 2008)

*DONT BUY THE EOS !!!! MUST READ!!!*

If your looking at buying an EOS, dont! I leased my EOS March 2008 and it has since day 1, had a bizzare lag between reverse (backing out of anying) and 1st gear (automatic transmission). Not only that, but, at a stop light, step on the gas and nothing, then it hits, and your head lurchs back because the the transmission is horrible. I took the car to the dealer, who said there is nothing wrong. If this is acceptable to VW, then people need to know that the car is a piece of crap. There are clunk sounds from the front axle area, and I had an air bag warning come up due to some sensor that went out. Read this site and you will find lots of other issues from Warped clutch plates, to other sensors going out. I would like to be able to put a list together of other owners with issues and present them to my dealer as proof, as well as anyone else to print the list to present to their dealer. NOTE: There will be an accident, if not already due to this transmission issue. I was backing out of a friends house, got too close to a garden wall so I put the car into first gear to re-align the car, the car rolled back into the garden wall causing a little dent and scratch, then the car went into first. If this is acceptable to VW, VW deserves to know its not acceptable from its buyers. My direct email is
[email protected]


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

I'll start with saying I'm very happy with mine so far, and I have not experienced any DSG issues ...yet...
However it does behave more like a manual, specially at inclines. You must use the brake to stop the car from rolling, which is not "normal" for an automatic car.
The other issue that you had from you complaint could be unskilled/unprofesional repair person. Because the problems are sometimes intermittent, it can be a pain to demonstrate them. In spanish we say, "there is not a blinder guy than the one who doesn't want to see..." the shop may be overlooking stuff that is indicative of a problem, but it was not severe enough in the few minutes they test drove it.
If you are stuck with the car, definetly try another dealership for a fix. I've been driving a 2007 since August 06, and mine drives ok, so they all don't drive as bad as yours, and it means yours should also be something that can be fixed.
Try to get a tech to drive with you so that you can show him how/when it happens

Good Luck




_Modified by ialonso at 12:58 PM 8-13-2009_


----------



## Freund (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (ialonso)*

DSG is not a Automatic Transmission with an traditional torque converter - its a automated two clutch direct (manual) transmission.
DSG will not hold the car if your on an incline.
Maybe your car might have issues - but - you should also accept the technical specifications.
If you don´t like your EOS - sell it - find yourself a ride that suits your need.
I do like mine - and it works like a charm - without any trouble @ all.
Freund http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

Talk about sensationalism in the thread title.
I've been an EOS owner for over 2.5 years. Love the car, no/minor problems and my dealership has been great about all of them.
So you got a car you didn't like. It sucks. But don't think that means that the rest of us have to follow your lead. 
I understand the "everyone has a right to their own opinion" but you don't need to try and change our opinions as well.
Also, and I'm just saying here, might not want to list your email on a public internet forum. 
Good luck on what ever you choose to do about your car. Cheers.


----------



## IrregularApocalypse (May 13, 2009)

*Re: DONT BUY THE EOS !!!! MUST READ!!! (nicesocalguy2002)*

My wife and I love our Eos, and haven't had any problems since we bought it back in May.
It's unfortunate the OP is having such problems with his car; DSG issues aren't particular to the Eos, of course. Every time I read another OMGWTFBBQDSG story, I can't help but think to myself, "Sure am glad we insisted on the 6-speed..."










_Modified by IrregularApocalypse at 9:50 PM 8-13-2009_


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: DONT BUY THE EOS !!!! MUST READ!!! (IrregularApocalypse)*








...see sig

i love mine DESPITE all the quirky things of being a "first model year" vehicle, but i guess once you fall in love with a VW since birth and my first ride i doubt i would say anything other than that.
my complaints are only made to IMPROVE on the model by pointing out things that need adjusting, suggest changes for the better, or learn to take care of a unique vehicle.
i'm sorry you don't like yours....hope it finds a new home where it is loved http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boraboi01 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: (Freund)*

thank you my point exactly!!! maybe he should have looked into the specs before he bought the car!!! I love the unique features of the EOS!! the only problem we've had is leaking seals and we're solving that prob. with vw lubricant asap!!! i love this car and i love its fierce design it handles amazingly and hasnt had a problem since we got it!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DZD (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: DONT BUY THE EOS !!!! MUST READ!!! (nicesocalguy2002)*

Found a thread where they identified and fixed the same issue:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4072270
Good luck.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: DONT BUY THE EOS !!!! MUST READ!!! (nicesocalguy2002)*

Hey nscg, Join the club! You should file a safety report with NHTSA about your VW DSG... hundreds here on vortex who had serious DSG meltdowns already have since June. Go to "technical forum", scroll down to "DSG" and you'll see.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=988
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4475506
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
In fact, the NHTSA has just recently opened an investigation into DSG malfunctions. 
http://nhthqnwws112.odi.nhtsa....1.pdf
It doesn't matter if you lease or own the car.


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

There is now a Hill assist option for some VW’s, I think the EOS is included, to help with the rollback issues. I do not know if you get that in the states.
VW has several quality and mechanical issues, and let us not forget that the EOS is also an new model CC, which means even more issues.
I personally had a major issue with my 6Speed MT. (repair would cost 1800 euros, but was covered by warranty extension, cost only 400 at day 1!) No other new model or CC related issues, so far, thank god.
The 6 speed MT ordeal was pretty disappointing and I have second thoughts about keeping the car when the warranty expires (in about 1,5 years) but I still like the car, enjoy driving drop top, and just can’t get enough if looking at it!
We are now considering a Polo 1.2 TSI 7 speed DSG to replace my old Opel Astra, and despite the serious VW issues, the technology and the overall quality and looks are still appealing.
I am not sure I would recommend an EOS or any VW for that matter, but if you know what you’re getting into, why not!


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Speedster356)*

You either have had some sorry luck (if so, you have my sympathies) or you are unusually hard on a car and want to blame the car. It seems you have had more problems one way or another than I have had with multiple Dubs over the last 23-plus years.
If you have a problem, ask a question. If you have a solution, offer it up.
If your advice is to urinate on the brand of vehicle I have learned to prefer, I will take exception. I like my Eos. I wouldn't hesitate to buy a Tiguan (my daughter's fave) or a CC.
And perhaps you should reconsider buying a Polo given all of the "issues" swirling around you with Volkswagen.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Recall?*

Found this info. maybe it will help some. http://www.honoluluadvertiser....ssion


----------



## burleyjj (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: DONT BUY THE EOS !!!! MUST READ!!! (nicesocalguy2002)*

http://news.prnewswire.com/Dis...EDATE= 
I am having the same issues.
I asked my dealer 2 days ago if this could be a major problem...."everything checked out OK", and now see the link above!


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: DONT BUY THE EOS !!!! MUST READ!!! (burleyjj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burleyjj* »_http://news.prnewswire.com/Dis...EDATE= 
I am having the same issues.
I asked my dealer 2 days ago if this could be a major problem...."everything checked out OK", and now see the link above!

It's more than this... This is HUGE! Faulty DSG temp sensors is only the beginning. Mechatronic failures, warped clutch packs and bent clutch forks are also causing severe DSG meltdowns that NHTSA is still investigating... the next recall could be hundreds of thousands.... stand by for action... and by the way...
Please report you DSG issue with the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA)... thank you. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4475506


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: DONT BUY THE EOS !!!! MUST READ!!! (VWRedux)*

hey guys so do you really like the car? Cause I drive a beetle convertible right now and she is starting to give me lots of problems and Im thinking about moving up to an EOS if I can afford it. Mine will prolly have to be used, but I dunno I mean I love my bubble but I like the EOS cause its more classy, and grown up looking haha....I mean I know all cars have its quirks but ouch, but I really think they are sharp looking, can you fit alot in the trunk or are they like beetle trunks and would I be able to fit my snowboard in the back seat or maybe get a roof rack for the winter since its a hard top convertible


----------



## namllits2002 (Nov 17, 2010)

*Two defective dsg transmissions*

I bought my EOS new in 2009. After 1400 miles the DSG transmission blew out and VW replaced it with a formerly defective unit they call 'refurbished'. At that time they extended the warranty on the unit to 100,000. After 11000 miles (1 year) the transmission blew again and was again replaced with a formerly defective unit. I drive the car normally to work and around town on weekends and do not abuse the vehicle.

I have complained to the NTSB and they have a number of similar complaints on files. I am wondering if the incidence of defective DSG transmission failures are under-reported since VW ''cheerfully' replaces the units when they blow at no charge. I urge anyone who has had this problem to notify them so that the true number of failures are known. It can be a dangerous occurrence when it happens, like me on a busy highway where the car simply quits.

While there was no charge to me, the hassle, aggravation and danger of periodic transmission failure makes it my recommendation that no one buy a car with a DSG transmission.


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

My car is now three years old and have had zero issues. We love the car and will never be without an EOS! I research cars before buying and was very well aware that the DSG is a stick and not an Automatic. The car is a manual and it drives like a manual....what a concept!


----------



## davew123 (Jul 9, 2013)

*EOS transmission problems do NOT buy one*

VW of America does not stand by these problem transmissions so do not buy this car because safety is an issue when the car quits on a major highway . I should have read the feedback before purchasing this car. $2,500 later they will give me a rebuilt transmission sad to say I had only 57K on the car. Looking for a different manufacture for a hard top convertible


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

davew123 said:


> VW of America does not stand by these problem transmissions so do not buy this car because safety is an issue when the car quits on a major highway . I should have read the feedback before purchasing this car. $2,500 later they will give me a rebuilt transmission sad to say I had only 57K on the car. Looking for a different manufacture for a hard top convertible


Good luck and don't let the door hit you in the brains, on the way out. 

However, my DSG has a 100,000 mile warranty as does yours. Find a manufacturer that can beat that. :laugh:

Bye, bye now.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

This thread is three years old.
Closed it because there are more current threads on the subject.
Kevin


----------

